# Mi sono trasferito in UK



## Marilson (26 Maggio 2014)

Salve a tutti 
ci tenevo a comunicarvi che da due settimane mi sono trasferito in via definitiva in UK per motivi di lavoro. Vivo a circa 80 km a nord di Londra, dove posso scappare nei weekend per un po' di divertimento e svago... sarà un po' più complicato adesso seguire il Milan a distanza, ma avere questo forum come riferimento (come lo è sempre stato per me da 10 anni, visto che frequento questi lidi dal 2004  ) diventa più che mai fondamentale. Se posso, vi darò anche punti di vista di appassionati di calcio inglesi, chiunque avrò modo di incontrare da queste parti .. e con un Inghilterra-Italia al Mondiale da vivere qui ne vedrò certamente delle belle


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Maggio 2014)

quanto ti invidio amico...congratulazioni e buona fortuna per tutto


----------



## Frikez (26 Maggio 2014)

Good luck man!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2014)

Grande! Buona fortuna per la tua nuova avventura


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2014)

BuonaF ortuna e raccontaci un po' come si sta e che mentalità hanno gli Inglesi


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

In bocca al lupo per la tua nuova avventura


----------



## Marilson (26 Maggio 2014)

grazie ragazzi


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2014)

Buona Fortuna


----------



## smallball (26 Maggio 2014)

in bocca al lupo!!!!


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Maggio 2014)

AH ma sei uomo? pensavo fossi donna


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Maggio 2014)

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Maggio 2014)

In bocca al lupo e buona fortuna!!!


----------



## numero 3 (28 Maggio 2014)

Che invidia.......


----------



## Djici (28 Maggio 2014)

colpa di [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] che non si ferma mai di postare inglesine nel album della gnocca


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> colpa di [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] che non si ferma mai di postare inglesine nel album della gnocca



....dovresti ringraziarmi


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Maggio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti
> ci tenevo a comunicarvi che da due settimane mi sono trasferito in via definitiva in UK per motivi di lavoro. Vivo a circa 80 km a nord di Londra, dove posso scappare nei weekend per un po' di divertimento e svago... sarà un po' più complicato adesso seguire il Milan a distanza, ma avere questo forum come riferimento (come lo è sempre stato per me da 10 anni, visto che frequento questi lidi dal 2004  ) diventa più che mai fondamentale. Se posso, vi darò anche punti di vista di appassionati di calcio inglesi, chiunque avrò modo di incontrare da queste parti .. e con un Inghilterra-Italia al Mondiale da vivere qui ne vedrò certamente delle belle




Grande!!! in che settore sei riuscito a trovare lavoro?? sto finendo la specialistica, mi devono iniziare a guardare intorno


----------



## Gas (29 Maggio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sarà un po' più complicato adesso seguire il Milan a distanza



Mah... quando vado in UK per lavoro è più facile per me trovare le partite del Milan su uno schermo in uno dei millemila pub. E' più difficile seguire da qui dove o compri Sky / Mediaset Premium oppure trovare un bel posto dove guardare la partita tranquilli è difficilissimo.


----------



## James Watson (29 Maggio 2014)

Mi sa che ti raggiungo presto..


----------



## franko1986 (29 Maggio 2014)

Sei sempre stato un tipo avventuroso...


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Maggio 2014)

In bocca al lupo!!
Mi sa che tra qualche mese me ne vado anch'io all'estero ...


----------



## Marilson (29 Maggio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Grande!!! in che settore sei riuscito a trovare lavoro?? sto finendo la specialistica, mi devono iniziare a guardare intorno



intanto anche qui in UK sono arrivati gli echi della mirabolante impresa der Pisa  



Gas ha scritto:


> Mah... quando vado in UK per lavoro è più facile per me trovare le partite del Milan su uno schermo in uno dei millemila pub. E' più difficile seguire da qui dove o compri Sky / Mediaset Premium oppure trovare un bel posto dove guardare la partita tranquilli è difficilissimo.



speriamo riesca a trovare qualcosa!



James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ti raggiungo presto..



e fai bene..



franko1986 ha scritto:


> Sei sempre stato un tipo avventuroso...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Maggio 2014)

Buona Fortuna allora, cercheremo di tenerti aggiornato il più possibile qui sul forum


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Maggio 2014)

Ti invidio parecchio 
Buona fortuna,comunque


----------



## Marilson (29 Maggio 2014)

grazie, ma sappiate che ovviamente non è facile... la gente, il cibo, il clima.. tutto diverso. Paradossalmente l'unica cosa che veramente ho in comune è la lingua, che parlo abbastanza bene.. rimango dell'idea che se ci fosse lavoro a sfare da noi (utopia) nessuno avrebbe la necessità di andarsene fuori!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Maggio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> grazie, ma sappiate che ovviamente non è facile... la gente, il cibo, il clima.. tutto diverso. Paradossalmente l'unica cosa che veramente ho in comune è la lingua, che parlo abbastanza bene.. *rimango dell'idea che se ci fosse lavoro a sfare da noi (utopia) nessuno avrebbe la necessità di andarsene fuori!*



Già, quì c'è tutto tranne il lavoro


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Maggio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> grazie, ma sappiate che ovviamente non è facile... la gente, il cibo, il clima.. tutto diverso. Paradossalmente l'unica cosa che veramente ho in comune è la lingua, che parlo abbastanza bene.. rimango dell'idea che se ci fosse lavoro a sfare da noi (utopia) nessuno avrebbe la necessità di andarsene fuori!


Com'è la gente li?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Giugno 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> grazie, ma sappiate che ovviamente non è facile... la gente, il cibo, il clima.. tutto diverso. Paradossalmente l'unica cosa che veramente ho in comune è la lingua, che parlo abbastanza bene.. rimango dell'idea che se ci fosse lavoro a sfare da noi (utopia) nessuno avrebbe la necessità di andarsene fuori!



ovviamente non è facile,ma se vuoi un futuro sei costretto ad andare via...la mia ragazza con una laurea in psicologia e parla anche 5 lingue,va a fare le pulizie in casa...Se solo non avessimo un popolo ignorante e corrotto,saremmo un grande paese.

Io a dire il vero sto pensando al Canada(insieme alla mia ragazza),anche se,ne deve passare di acqua sotto i ponti prima di riuscire a fare questo passo.


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ovviamente non è facile,ma se vuoi un futuro sei costretto ad andare via...la mia ragazza con una laurea in psicologia e parla anche 5 lingue,va a fare le pulizie in casa...Se solo non avessimo un popolo ignorante e corrotto,saremmo un grande paese.
> 
> Io a dire il vero sto pensando al Canada(insieme alla mia ragazza),anche se,ne deve passare di acqua sotto i ponti prima di riuscire a fare questo passo.



è semplicemente ridicolo che la tua ragazza debba fare quello che fa (con tutto il mio grandissimo rispetto per chi lavora nelle pulizie, ovviamente) .. ma solo pensare i soldi spesi per laurearsi! purtroppo in italia ora le opportunità non è che mancano, semplicemente non ci sono! pensateci bene a fare questa cosa qui.. ma fatelo ora!



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Com'è la gente li?



mah ho notato un netto contrasto tra la caotica londra, che può essere simile, con le dovute proporzioni, a una Milano (dov'è perfettamente normale vedere gente strana in giro) alla periferia.. diciamo la provincia come sto io. Io ho vissuto in Toscana per un po', conosco la provincia italiana.. fatta di ritmi lenti e gente alla mano.. qui niente di tutto ciò. La provincia è degrado puro.. la gente beve dalla mattina, vedi degli scoppiati in giro assurdi.. a volte mi sento io quello strano, e pensare che non è che sia un tipo calmissimo tutto casa e pantofole anzi!! C'è una differenza culturale clamorosa, poi sull'alcol non ne parliamo, bevono sempre a qualsiasi ora del giorno e in quantità industriali, berrebbero qualsiasi cosa, anche alcol puro. Non sanno cosa vuol dire bere con qualità.. e mi facevo problemi in italia a bere la peroni perchè volevo la nastro o qualcosa di meglio.. e questo sono gli inglesi: poi ci sono le varie "etnie" .. ci sono i musulmani, di vario livello, compresi gli ultra tradizionalisti con le donne con il burka stile afghanistan, e poi gli slavi.. qui dove sto io ci sono 8 mila polacchi e lituani emigrati negli ultimi 10 anni dopo l'entrata nell'unione europea, e poi ci siamo noi italiani. Non tanto qui ma a londra, gli italiani (e sfido chiunque a dire che non ho ragione) fanno la fame e lottano per un pezzo di pane con rumeni, polacchi, lituani, russi ecc... dormono in stanze piccolissime, non conoscono l'inglese, lavorano come lavapiatti in ristoranti di terza categoria... si sbattono un casino, per carità, ma non è facile per niente.. io sono fortunato perchè ho un altro tipo di lavoro e non devo vivere a londra, ma non avrei per nulla al mondo accettato di vivere in quel modo.. neanche se ciò significa di fatto vivere in una delle città più belle del mondo, ma a tutto c'è un limite.. pagare quasi 600 euro per stare in una stanza di 5 metri quadrati è semplicemente ridicolo.. piuttosto a casa con i miei tutta la vita.. poi ci sono pure ovviamente quelli che ce l'hanno fatta.. che stanno qui da un po', che parlano un inglese da dio e fanno i manager nei ristoranti.. ok.. ma quelli che arrivano ora, i nuovi disperati, arrivano a mandate dall'italia ogni giorno.. una volta si usava il transatlantico per emigrare, ora c'è ryanair ma la sostanza non è cambiata


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> è semplicemente ridicolo che la tua ragazza debba fare quello che fa (con tutto il mio grandissimo rispetto per chi lavora nelle pulizie, ovviamente) .. ma solo pensare i soldi spesi per laurearsi! purtroppo in italia ora le opportunità non è che mancano, semplicemente non ci sono! pensateci bene a fare questa cosa qui.. ma fatelo ora!



pensa che lei è anche americana(è proprio di New York,si trova qui per varie circostanze personali da ormai 9 anni) eh bhè,immagina come si senta. Facile a dirsi non a farsi,il passo è importante,siamo disoccupati entrambi e attualmente i nostri risparmi(solo miei) ammontano alla bellezza di €821


----------



## Marilson (3 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> pensa che lei è anche americana(è proprio di New York,si trova qui per varie circostanze personali da ormai 9 anni) eh bhè,immagina come si senta. Facile a dirsi non a farsi,il passo è importante,siamo disoccupati entrambi e attualmente i nostri risparmi(solo miei) ammontano alla bellezza di €821



sei un pazzo, io l'avrei sposata domani mattina. Scappate da lì!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sei un pazzo, io l'avrei sposata domani mattina. Scappate da lì!



ho 21 anni  (si lei è più grande di me) e stiamo insieme da poco,ed è anche una relazione a distanza  devi capire che non è facile xD


----------



## Marilson (4 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ho 21 anni  (si lei è più grande di me) e stiamo insieme da poco,ed è anche una relazione a distanza  devi capire che non è facile xD



molla tutto , sposala e prenditi il passaporto americano.. 
ps, per gli americani sei appena diventato maggiorenne


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Giugno 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> molla tutto , sposala e prenditi il passaporto americano..
> ps, per gli americani sei appena diventato maggiorenne



è quello che voglio fare


----------



## Marilson (7 Giugno 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> è quello che voglio fare



ecco bravo comincia a portarti avanti con il lavoro... un pargoletto sarebbe di grandissimo aiuto


----------

